# Best Accessories for Canon Rebel XS



## Kyna (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello!

My photography business is really starting to spread out and I have lots of potential clients contacting me.  Lots of weddings and parties too!

So far I have been shooting using ambient light and I only take appointments during daylight hours.  

Obviously if I am going to be doing weddings this isn't going to cut it.  So I need some recommendations on equipment.  My budget is small for now, I intend to get bigger, better equipment as money comes in.

From what I've read I should be able to purchase a Canon Speedlight Canon Speedlite 430EX II - Hot-shoe clip-on flash - 43M#

Use a diffuser over it and that will allow me to take portraits in dim lit reception halls and churches without washing out the photo right?  

Then lens' I am torn.........from what I understand the lower the aperture can go the better the lens right?  I don't have 1200-2000 to purchase a lens that will go to 2.8, would this be a relatively good lens Canon Zoom lens - 28 mm - 135 mm - F/3.5-5.6 - Canon EF#?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rehab (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok as for the flash yes thats step in the right direction. As for the lens,  you will see in an increase in quality but not a huge increase in overall low light performance. You going from the kit lens i'm assuming so an f/4-5.6 version the 3.5-5.6 (which is not a big upgrade). I have used the 28-135 and its a very nice one but it too, is also a kit lens on the 50d and 7d. I do also feel as though the 28-135 has a better IS system than the 18-55, so its a step in the right direction. 

a few other recommendations would be that you shoot alot of portraits at weddings so a battery grip with a shutter release button on it would be very handy as well as off camera flash shoe
Amazon.com: Canon BG-E5 Battery Grip for Canon XSi Digital SLR Cameras (Retail Package): Electronics
Amazon.com: 3.6M /10 FEET E-TTL Off-Camera Shoe Cord for Canon DSLR Flash 580EX II 550EX Canon 430EX II Canon 420EX 380EX replaces OC-E3b: Camera & Photo


----------



## Kyna (Apr 5, 2011)

So the battery grip will give me more battery life and the Shoe Cord will allow me to take the flash off of the camera head is that correct?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2011)

Simply putting a diffuser on the flash probably won't help as much as you're hoping.  Most flash diffusers are made so that they spread the light around, in the hopes that it will bounce off of walls and the ceiling, thus coming back softer and from different directions.  You can greatly improve your flash lighting (over shooting directly) buy just aiming the flash at a wall or ceiling in the first flash.
As for it being 'washed out', that up to you.  Direct flash doesn't have to wash out your subject.  If it does, it means that your flash exposure is set too high and likely that your ambient exposure is too low.  
One of the keys to good flash photography is knowing how to control the ratio between flash and ambient exposure.  It's not all that complicated but it usually takes some learning and a whole lot of practice.  

As for the lens, yes...the lower the F-stop, the larger the aperture...and that's a good thing.  Having the option to use a larger aperture, allows you to get a faster shutter speed, which can mean sharper shots.  One thing to consider when shooting weddings, is that you may not want to rely on flash for all your lighting...and in some cases, you may not be allowed to use flash.

I'd suggest something like the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8 (the Canon 17-55mm F2.8 IS, is a better lens, but double the price).
I wouldn't bother with the 28-135mm.  Rather, I'd suggest something like a 50nn prime (non zoom) lens because you can get a much bigger maximum aperture.  The 50mm F1.8 is dirt cheap and the 50mm F1.4 is a great lens at a decent price.

More importantly, what do you have as back up?  I wouldn't let you shoot weddings with just one camera...and even going in with just one flash or just one usable lens, isn't really a good idea.  
It's great if you can book & shoot weddings, but you have to consider that a wedding is a very important event for these people and if you are being paid to cover it, you had better get the job done.  If your camera stops working for any reason, it won't be enough to just say sorry.  

I realize that your budget isn't big...but think of this in terms of a business.  Sometimes you have to make an investment and count on that to pay dividends down the road.  A plumber doesn't start his business with only one wrench and a bicycle.  They likely have to buy a bunch of tools and probably a truck or van etc.  It's a big initial investment but with those tools, they can run their business.  It's not much different with photography...if you don't go into it with enough tools, you are only setting yourself up for disaster.


----------



## rehab (Apr 5, 2011)

yes, but the battery grip also gives you a second shutter release so you can hold the camera in portrait orientation more comfortably.

I completely agree with the post above. What i did with weddings until i got a second camera is tag along in them and shadow the paid photographer and take shots and build porfolio, get advice, and see how the whole operation is done. After the gear is acquired along with the skill level needed for weddings, then you can show your past work (porfolio) and begin to charge.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 5, 2011)

Great recommendations from Big Mike and rehab.  I would go for the 17-55mm for your Rebel.  The best EF-S lens ever made.  Bring two cameras, not just one.  If something happens to one, you have a spare or you'll get sued by the couple.  Two bodies mean two flashes.  Difficult to move the one flash from one body to the other.  Install the 17-55 on one body and a prime on the other.  For prime I would suggest the 85mm 1.8.  You may have to move a little farther though but IQ is better than the 50mm 1.4 and price is almost the same.  Don't forget the battery grip for more juice


----------



## CCericola (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Kyna,

Remember you can always rent equipment until you have the budget to buy what you want. When I first started I rented backup bodies, lenses and flashes from a local place. You can also rent from larger stores online. Some even have free shipping. That way you always have everything you need to do the job right.


----------



## vtf (Apr 5, 2011)

The 1.8 aperature is great for low light situations but be forewarned if you have not used those lenses before the focus plane can be very narrow at 1.8. Alot of threads are created here on missed focus due to the 1.8.
My best advice is to visit the location prior to the event and practice on your shots and settings.


----------



## Kyna (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I definitely agree on the 2 camera set ups......my first wedding I am doing for free as part of my learning process.  I am going to make sure to have them sign a contract stating that there is no charge for these services and no guarantee.  They are a young couple, 18 years old and wouldn't be able to afford to have a professional photographer so it is a good situation for both of us.  Hopefully the shots will come out awesome and I will have a great addition to my portfolio.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2011)

Charge a competitive price for the wedding, but give them an *introductory,* 100%, portfolio building discount if you want it to be gratis to them.

Reduce the introductory portfolio building discount for future weddings. 

Working for free most often doesn't work very well for establishing a viable business, because one of the most difficult marketing tasks a business can undertake is raising their prices.


----------



## Kyna (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! I already have pricing set up and let them know that I would only be doing their wedding free because it will be my FIRST for my portfolio.  I intend to do as you said and give discounts to future weddings until I am 100% confident that my rate equals my ability.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2011)

> Thanks! I already have pricing set up and let them know that I would only be doing their wedding free because it will be my FIRST for my portfolio. I intend to do as you said and give discounts to future weddings until I am 100% confident that my rate equals my ability.


There are many, many threads on this forum (and many others) saying why this would be a bad business decision. 

Just because someone pays less, it isn't an excuse for you to 'possibly' ruin their wedding by messing up the photos.  And on the other hand, if you are skilled enough and have the gear so that you won't ruin their weddings, then you should probably not be giving discounts.  

Of course, it's not easy to get the first bunch of clients.  Offering very low prices is one way, but beware that it can lead to a reputation for being the 'cheap' photographer, which could make it hard to raise your prices late...and on top of that, you'll only attract the type of clients who are looking to save a buck, not the ones that hire you because they really like your photography.  

A better strategy might be to evaluate your market and see where you think you can (hope to) fit in.  Then target that segment with your marketing.  It may take some hard work and investment but when it takes off, it will be much better than trying to crawl your way up from the discount basement.  

Of course, everyone has to start somewhere.  Many successful photographers have rather humble (even embarrassing) beginnings.


----------

